# Haze on jars



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Last year was my first time using a pressure canner. I am very picky about the jars I use and they have to be in perfect shape.
I didn't add vinegar to the pressure canner because I never added it to the WB canner. Yes the jars came out with a whitish haze, but it wiped right off.
I am finding with the pressure canned jars, I can't get rid the haze from the jar. Is that normal? How do you get it off the jar?
Thanks!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Dip a rag in vinegar and wipe off jar,then rinse.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I will give that a try thanks 7thswan!


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

7thswan said:


> Dip a rag in vinegar and wipe off jar,then rinse.


It may take several washings and some elbow grease


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Could a person use a little citric acid in the canner to prevent the haze?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have heard to use vinegar in the canner and I will from now on.
I wiped it down with vinegar and ran it through the dish washer. 95 % of the haze came off. Just a small amount remains on the jar. Will it hurt anything to leave it on the jar?
It's just minerals from the water right?


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

yes i have a lot of minerals in our water, i just add vinegar to watch in pressure cooker and that helps a lot..


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

7thswan said:


> Dip a rag in vinegar and wipe off jar,then rinse.





mrs whodunit said:


> Could a person use a little citric acid in the canner to prevent the haze?


Theoretically it should work, although I don't know how much it would take. However distilled white vinegar is so cheap and has essentially an indefinite shelf life, unless you had an endless supply of citric acid, I don't understand why you'd prefer to use that. The vinegar is outside the jars. It doesn't affect the flavor of the food.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

flowergurl said:


> I have heard to use vinegar in the canner and I will from now on.
> I wiped it down with vinegar and ran it through the dish washer. 95 % of the haze came off. Just a small amount remains on the jar. Will it hurt anything to leave it on the jar?
> It's just minerals from the water right?


It is fine to just leave it on. In another thread someone said that dish machine soap is citric acid. I didn't know that, but now I know why all of my Mom's chrystal glasses have been ruined. They have been etched white. Mom didn't know.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Outside of the jars only. Use the cleaner stuff that cleans flat top stoves. I use it for all kinds of things. It will take the haze off quickly. Get a rust spot on your dishes from touching something in the dishwasher, no problem, just a tiny dab on the spot and a soft rub and wipe off, no spot. I use it on my good glass ware that goes in the dishwasher. If the glass ware doesn't drain the water from the bottom it leave a residue. It keeps them nice and clear.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Vinegar in your canning water will help with hardwater lime on your jars, but it is pretty hard on the metal rings, causing them to get rusty quickly. It seems to be pretty much of a tradeoff.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Acetic Acid (vinegar) is highly reactive with most metals, so it can cause your lids and rings to rust or leave brown haze on jars in areas with iron in the water.

If you have lime (calcium) in your water, it's better to wash the processed jars with vinegar and hot soapy water to remove the white haze than to use vinegar in your canning water. Relly tough calcium haze can be removed by rubbing with a paste of sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) and water, rinsing well, and then wiping with vinegar.

Citric Acid (lemon juice) is less reactive with both metal and calcium, so won't damage your rings as much but also won't keep the jars from getting hazy.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the help!


----------

